# TV Theme tunes begining with 'R'



## David H (Feb 20, 2012)

*TV Teaser 1* *Guessed Correctly*

*TV Teaser 2* *Guessed Correctly*

*TV Teaser 3* *Guessed Correctly*

*TV Teaser 4* *Guessed Correctly*

*TV Teaser 5* *Guessed Correctly*

*TV Teaser 6* *Guessed Correctly*

*TV Teaser 7* *Guessed Correctly*

*TV Teaser 8* *Guessed Correctly*

*TV Teaser 9* *Guessed Correctly*

*TV Teaser10* *Guessed Correctly*

*TV Teaser 11* *Guessed Correctly*

*TV Teaser 12* *Guessed Correctly*


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2012)

8. Runaround


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2012)

11. Royle Family


----------



## David H (Feb 20, 2012)

Northerner said:


> *8. Runaround*



Well Done Alan.


----------



## David H (Feb 20, 2012)

Northerner said:


> *11. Royle Family*



Right again, we're showing our age.


----------



## Steff (Feb 20, 2012)

1,rugrats??.......
5,rab c nesbitt
6,richard and judy show?


----------



## David H (Feb 20, 2012)

Steff said:


> *1,rugrats??.......
> 5,rab c nesbitt
> 6,richard and judy show*?



I was just thinking about giving clues! well done


----------



## Steff (Feb 20, 2012)

David H said:


> I was just thinking about giving clues! well done



you can now lol

12 is annoying me


----------



## David H (Feb 20, 2012)

Steff said:


> you can now lol
> 
> 12 is annoying me



You'll get them all from the clues!


----------



## David H (Feb 20, 2012)

*Clue Time:*

*2.* *redbreast dwelling*

*3.* *fact or fiction* (ripping good show)

*4.* *suave thief* (no riff Raff)

*7.* *rotund legal eagle* (the old bailey)

*10.* *doll and puppet (doll doesn't wear good clothes)*

*12.* *pink car vermin* (cool rodent)


----------



## Steff (Feb 20, 2012)

9,sally jessy rapheal?

ps i will NOT get them all with the clues by the way haha


----------



## David H (Feb 20, 2012)

Steff said:


> *9,sally jessy rapheal*?



Nope Sally doesn't begin with 'R'


----------



## Steff (Feb 20, 2012)

David H said:


> Nope Sally doesn't begin with 'R'



rapheal does lol

is it ricki lake?


----------



## David H (Feb 20, 2012)

Steff said:


> rapheal does lol



Her name is Sally Jessy Raphael not Raphael Sally Jessy if you follow my drift.


----------



## David H (Feb 20, 2012)

Steff said:


> rapheal does lol
> 
> *is it ricki lake*?



It is Ricki Lake, well done, now rattle off the rest it's soooooo easy.

*Go Back and look at the clues again there's more info.*


----------



## trophywench (Feb 20, 2012)

2  Robin's Nest

3  Ripping Yarns

4  Raffles

7  Rumpole (SWMBO !!!)


----------



## trophywench (Feb 20, 2012)

10  is Raggedy Ann and somebody, dunno who


----------



## Steff (Feb 20, 2012)

trophywench said:


> 10  is Raggedy Ann and somebody, dunno who



raggedy ann and andy

is 12 roland rat?


----------



## David H (Feb 20, 2012)

trophywench said:


> *2  Robin's Nest*
> 
> *3  Ripping Yarns*
> 
> ...



Well done Trophtwench
further clue:

3. you could believe it or chose not to !!


----------



## David H (Feb 20, 2012)

Steff said:


> *raggedy ann and andy*
> is *12 roland rat*?



Yes well done steff.


----------



## Steff (Feb 20, 2012)

3,ripleys believe it or  not?


----------



## David H (Feb 20, 2012)

Steff said:


> *3,ripleys believe it or  not*?



Yeaaah! well done Steff


----------

